# htaccess: Problem Verzeichnis Browsing unterbinden



## Lukasz (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

Ich wollte versuchen, meinen Server das auflisten von Verzeichnisinhalten zu verbieten. Habe in das Verzeichnis htdocs eine .htaccess datei mit folgendem Inhalt:


```
# Datei für Verzeichnis
FancyIndexing Off
```

angelegt. Doch den Server scheint es nicht zu interessieren. Also mach ich irgendwas falsch. Habe auch leider wirklich keine Ahnung, ob das so richtig ist. Jedenfalss wird das indexing immer noch schön aufgelistet, als ob nichts wäre.

Nun hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe!


----------



## Gumbo (19. Dezember 2005)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
IndexOptions -FancyIndexing
```
Dies setzt jedoch voraus, dass Indexes in der AllowOverride-Direktive aktiviert ist.


----------



## pflo (19. Dezember 2005)

Nein es muss doch heißen

```
Options -Indexes
```
_FancyIndexing_ ist doch nur um einen eigenen Verzeichnisindex zu gestalten!?


----------

